# unknown medal



## that_guy097 (4 May 2014)

I have a medal that was given to a relative of mine and cannot find a picture of one similar to it.  Im just wondering if anyone knows about it or has one similar.

The ribbon part is purple, dark blue, blue, light blue, green, yellow, orange, then red.  
(like the top of this one)
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ11JKI_pakEASZHnGP75tPJuiFsryeARTLOAjriTv2lfeu2TUh

The medal is a circle with 4 trapezoid shapes around the outside. one on the top, bottom, and either side. The middle of the circle is engraved with my relatives initials and the back of it reads "presented to (relatives name & rank) by the TF. Metcalfe on his return from active service" 

That is all the information I have to go on and Google isn't really much help.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Transporter (4 May 2014)

Looks like a WWI Victory Medal


----------



## that_guy097 (4 May 2014)

the link is only to reference the ribbon colours, not the actual medal in that picture.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 May 2014)

It sounds like an unofficial medal presented by a municipality or even the company he worked for.


----------



## Tibbson (4 May 2014)

A couple of ideas:

- its most likely a commemorative medal since its inscribed that its presented by someone to someone else.  I have two medals I believe similar in concept, both presented to great uncles upon their return from the Great War.  One presented by the Mayor of his home town and the other one to the other great uncle by a fraternal organisation he belonged to;  and

- your description and spelling of the name  as TF. Metcalf, not T.F. Metcalf leaves me with the impression the TF is an abreviation of a position held, not the initials of some guy named Metcalf.  Of course, all that is out the window if you just made a typo.


----------



## that_guy097 (4 May 2014)

it may be something that was presented by a city. I never thought of that. 

the TF. Metcalfe is tough to read (medal is not in great shape) 

its either TF. or TP.  the second letter appears to be subscripted.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 May 2014)

Perhaps clear photos, including close ups, of the actual medal would allow us to, perhaps, help figure this out with you. It's next to impossible to figure out with a verbal description.


----------



## Transporter (4 May 2014)

TF may also refer to Territorial Force, which protected the homefront (England) during WWI.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (4 May 2014)

If it is T subscript P , that is a pretty common abbreviation for trooper.


----------



## xFusilier (4 May 2014)

Tp could stand for Township.  It would explain the use of The before abbreviation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 May 2014)

xFusilier said:
			
		

> Tp could stand for Township.  It would explain the use of The before abbreviation.



Twp is the normal short form for township.

That's why pictures are important. Everyone is just guessing.


----------



## that_guy097 (4 May 2014)

I will try to put up some pics


----------

